
Giving up on Venture Capital raising - naskwo
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/given-up-venture-capital-raising-congratulations-henrik-molin
======
lordnacho
Good points, but there's still the fundamental problem of investing: either
you try to make profits now, on the scale that you can do that with your
current resources, or you try to make a bigger bang later on which will pay
for your early losses. It's the same as "should I go to university or start
working now?" or "Should I spend my days fishing with this spear or invent a
better way, eg a net? If I take too long I'll starve."

All the points he makes have a double-edged quality to them: keep more of the
company, but what if getting a VC boost would give me a smaller slice of a
bigger pie? Build something small now, or build the killer product for next
year? Keep things simple, or home run later? Focus on things that matter, or
pay for someone to come in and cover those bases? Build culture, or let it
emerge?

There's an ecological aspect to this as well. If a lot of firms can make big
bets, it reduces opportunity for a smaller player to grow into the niche
that's being fought for.

~~~
falcolas
There is another alternative to VCs: the traditional business loan. It strikes
me as a middle road here, since it won't be as large, or be capable of
multiple "rounds", but you retain control of your company.

~~~
mdorazio
Definitely an option, but remember that small business loans generally require
collateral and are much harder to come by than VC money if you aren't
profitable. For a startup targeting rapid growth, there often isn't collateral
(unless you want to personally guarantee the loan, which brings in all kinds
of risk factors), or profit to speak of.

------
donmb
"Sales is what you want your CEO to focus on, not flight-jumping to deliver
investor pitches, 3-minute conference quickfire showcases and endless
networking."

Strongly agree with this one although networking especially in a startup
should not be underestimated. Its extremely important especially in smaller
regions (like mine) to build up a solid network as a company noone has on the
radar.

~~~
petard
Networking at events where you are customers are can be the start of a sales
funnel.

------
atomical
Just do an ICO.

~~~
devrandomguy
likesharecoin

------
keyle
hm dead link anyone?

~~~
Yizahi
[https://pastebin.com/Z3W8X3BR](https://pastebin.com/Z3W8X3BR)

------
chime
Can't read the post without creating a LinkedIn account. Anyone have alternate
source?

Edit: Turns out LinkedIn doesn't like my VPN.

~~~
mirimir
Nor mine :(

But:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:emrfbz...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:emrfbzINTvEJ:https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/given-
up-venture-capital-raising-congratulations-henrik-
molin+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

